# Boss Stomper !!!



## Vezza91 (1 Dec 2007)

Im getting a boss stomper for christmas with disc brakes was wondering if anyone new if it was worth getting it. It will cost £225 and im sick of paying money but having bikes that brake simply.

Please let me know Thanks.


----------



## palinurus (1 Dec 2007)

The one on Amazon's got V-brakes.

What kind of riding do you want it for?


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Dec 2007)

its not very well known. this thread is the 3rd thing that comes up when googling!. Boss bikes can be heavy and at that price, i reckon it will be.

I would have a look at a GT aggressor, which you can get from Halfords. Various prices about for them, about 199ish.
I rode with a guy the other week on one, and it does him right. At this pricepoint, discs will be cheap and possibly not worth getting, so a V brake will be fine.


----------



## RedBike (3 Dec 2007)

Sorry, but those triple clamp forks are just embarrassing. 



> im sick of paying money but having bikes that brake


I'm not sure this will be any better than your last bike (not having a clue what that was or why it broke).


----------



## MichaelM (14 Dec 2007)

Vezza91 said:


> Im getting a boss stomper for christmas with disc brakes was wondering if anyone new if it was worth getting it.



Doesn't look like it.



Vezza91 said:


> It will cost £225 and im sick of paying money but having bikes that brake simply.
> 
> Please let me know Thanks.



How about a rigid single speed?

Or, if you've got a decent frame that fits brake/wheel set from merlin. IMO, you won't be getting anything too sturdy at that price new.


----------



## Kirstie (20 Dec 2007)

Whatever you do don't take it anywhere near a mountain. The build quality will not stand up to it. GT, Merlin, Trek and Specialized do really good entry level models for arount 250 - 300 that will stand up to proper mountain biking and actually be fun to ride...


----------



## punkypossum (21 Dec 2007)

Vezza seems to have disappeared anyway...suspect it's too late for advice


----------



## Peter Armstrong (15 Apr 2013)

Hey Peeps, is this bike worth getting for £50 for a casual ride now and again ride on some tracks and hills?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (15 Apr 2013)

Heres some picks

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...07&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## Peter Armstrong (15 Apr 2013)

Worth £50?


----------



## Cubist (15 Apr 2013)

To be honest it's difficult to make a judgement call about the bike without appearing rude. It's a supermarket/sports store generic MTB lookalike. It will be very heavy. Having tried to make a few of that sort of bike ridable for various of my lad's friends I can say that it will happily go along the flat when pedalled. It will stop if you pull hard enough on the brakes. The kit it has on it is Shimano. Very basic Shimano, but it's better than Chinese copies. The Revoshift will work for some if not all the gear changes you would like to make, at some point, and eventually. That fork is , I'm afraid, an unnecessary encumbrance. Triple plant forks on proper downhill bikes have a purpose, but that fork is designed to look like a DH fork. It will add a hell of a lot of weight to the bike, and may spring in and out, but won't damp and may even pogo/bounce on the wrong sort of terrain.

As for "dual slalom geometry" well, the frame looks like a 4X /DJ hybrid, but I'm not sure it would survive much airtime. To give it its due, it's clean, which may say more about how unpleasant it is to ride it than how well it's been looked after. I suspect it's been gathering dust in a shed rather than being pinned on local highways and byeways.

Buy it if you are determined, but you'll have to be aware of its shortcomings. It'll do towpaths and parks, but I wouldn't ride it off road. It won't do very far for very long either, unless you are wanting to build huge leg muscles.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (15 Apr 2013)

Cubist said:


> To be honest it's difficult to make a judgement call about the bike without appearing rude. It's a supermarket/sports store generic MTB lookalike. It will be very heavy. Having tried to make a few of that sort of bike ridable for various of my lad's friends I can say that it will happily go along the flat when pedalled. It will stop if you pull hard enough on the brakes. The kit it has on it is Shimano. Very basic Shimano, but it's better than Chinese copies. The Revoshift will work for some if not all the gear changes you would like to make, at some point, and eventually. That fork is , I'm afraid, an unnecessary encumbrance. Triple plant forks on proper downhill bikes have a purpose, but that fork is designed to look like a DH fork. It will add a hell of a lot of weight to the bike, and may spring in and out, but won't damp and may even pogo/bounce on the wrong sort of terrain.
> 
> As for "dual slalom geometry" well, the frame looks like a 4X /DJ hybrid, but I'm not sure it would survive much airtime. To give it its due, it's clean, which may say more about how unpleasant it is to ride it than how well it's been looked after. I suspect it's been gathering dust in a shed rather than being pinned on local highways and byeways.
> 
> Buy it if you are determined, but you'll have to be aware of its shortcomings. It'll do towpaths and parks, but I wouldn't ride it off road. It won't do very far for very long either, unless you are wanting to build huge leg muscles.


 
Thankx for the advice, Ive gone for this instead


----------

